# Diagrama de Electrocoagulador Weros E12



## hromero2000 (Feb 2, 2016)

Tengo un electrocoagulador Weros E12, no prende, alguien me puede dar algún tip y si conocen la configuración del transformador interno? ...


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 2, 2016)

> no prende



te dejo el circuito de la fuente, pero creo que deberias ser mas especifico en cuanto la falla


----------



## newsyst (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola. Tenes idea del valor de tension de la salida de alta del secundario de transformador
Gracias


----------

